# 1135 loader hydraulic valve install



## Ol-blacky (Apr 3, 2020)

Looking for info on plumbing a joystick valve on my 1135. So far I have found that this tractor has a closed center hydraulic system. But where do I connect the input and tank return lines to the tractor?


----------

